# New Kayaker



## marcus78 (May 9, 2008)

I just recently joined the plastic navy by getting a WS Commander 120. I was just wondering if there are any kayakers that fish Petersburg up to Richmond areas that are willing to take a newbie out?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I think a lot more people from that area post up more on these two forums. http://tkaa.org/ & http://kayakbassfishing.com/. Both are good groups.


----------



## marcus78 (May 9, 2008)

rwh, Thanks for responding and the info!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome to P&S kayaking. 
Check U'R PM's


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Petersburg? My old stomping grounds. I live in King William and work in Caroline, generally north of Richmond. If you're interested in the Mattaponi, N. Anna, Pamunkey, let me know. When the water skiers and endless cruisers come out, I head upstream.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Ain't no Salt in those waters dunn!


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

bbcroaker said:


> Ain't no Salt in those waters dunn!


Sweet waters! And we've got stripers running thru Aylett, and shad.

I haven't been to the bay as much as I'd like recently. It's been a PITA, literally, (bad hip, etc). It's time to get over it, and go. 

To me, P'burg means the Appomattox--and smallmouth! Growing up, you could drink the water until you got to the city limits. After that, if was risky even wading in the river. Then there was Hopewell.... I didn't grow up with saltwater in my blood, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------

